# ImageMixer 3 SE doesen't work!



## DataJanetet (Oct 23, 2010)

Help!
I bought a Canon Legria FS20 which came with pixela ImageMixer 3 SE ver.6 softwear. I download files from my camera to imagemixer after the download is done i want to add the files to the library from my computer. The library doesn't open. Then the imagemixer does not work. On the bottom of my computer appears a white squire like icon Haali Media Splitter. When I right click on it it gives me a list of services SERVICE 1 VEDIO, VID 4113 [UNDETERMINED] AUDIO, A: PID 4352 [UNDETERMINED] SUBTITLES, NO SUBTITLES. What can I do to fix this problem? :4-dontkno

Sincerely, Jeanette


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you wanting to use ImageMixer to edit?
If not don't bother with it - to transfer your files from your camera to your computer plug the camera into the computer using the USB cable, then turn camera on, click on the playback button on the camera, follow any prompts that ask how you want to connect then if ImageMixer launches, close it - double click the My Computer icon and there should now be another drive showing, most likely labelled as Canon.... open that drive and there will be folders that will contain the video files (they should be mpgs) you can then copy and paste them to where you would like to store them

By the sound of the message you are getting you have some problem with the Haali Media Splitter (a codec used with some mp4, avi and matroska files)
Have you installed a codec pack? sometimes these come with older versions of codecs that may cause conflicts with software that has newer versions packaged within them. If you have an installed codec pack you may need to either update it or uninstall it.

You can try updating your version of ImageMixer from here

hope this helps


----------



## DataJanetet (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, by just copying the movies I've now stored them in the computer. I'll try to update the codec pack too, for the moment I'm happy that I've got the movies saved. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Great advice from Zulu there. If you want some options for codec packs check out www.codecguide.com and look over the options they have. I've been using their Mega Pack for years with happy results.


----------



## Esmyth02 (Dec 11, 2010)

I am trying to download video from Canon Vixia HF10 to computer via Pixela ImageMixer 3 SE. 

Every attempt I make to tranfer is greeted with "Please check the access rights to the destination folder". This message pops up no matter what folder I try to send the video to, even a new one.

Neither Canon nor Pixela (not Dell) offer any explanation for how to remedy this message.

I have owned this camera for a year and a half. The memory is full. Ther is nothing more I can do with it. It is a $1200 paperweight until I am able to download video to my computer.
:upset:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

As advised to the original poster - "don't bother with it (ImageMixer) - to transfer your files from your camera to your computer plug the camera into the computer using the USB cable, then turn camera on, click on the playback button on the camera, follow any prompts that ask how you want to connect then if ImageMixer launches, close it - double click the My Computer icon and there should now be another drive showing, most likely labelled as Canon.... open that drive and there will be folders that will contain the video files (they should be mpgs) you can then copy and paste them to where you would like to store them."

If you still get the message you described it is probably not your camera or ImageMixer at fault but more a problem with your user account settings on your computer - if this is the case post back here and I will get a mod to transfer your post to the appropriate area of the forum (Microsoft Support - Windows 7 support)


----------

